# SJs, a penny for your thoughts



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright, so I have had some sort of fascination with this video. I was wondering what everyone else's reactions will be to it. Please watch it and post what it makes you feel, think, etc.


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

Very sad, but wonderful at the same time, who doesn't love a big teddy bear, It does speak of acceptance of those different with is an important issue for me.

Any person who I don't know has no chance of getting a hug from me, I am equally awkward about physical contact with anyone- But a giant teddy bear with layers of material would be a stranger I give a hug to!


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I like it. The music somehow changes it from a normal, silly stunt into something really lovely.

Okay I wrote that bit before I saw the ending.  That... wow. That makes me really sad. I don't know what to say, that just kind of breaks my heart a little.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 6, 2010)

I really have no emotional reaction do this. I could never hug a stranger, so the whole thing was a little off-putting to me. The end was expected.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I think the guy's suit is kind of creepy. When he took his hat off, my thought was "He finished his day of work".


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

aww, my heartstrings were tugged. I *know *Im not hugged enough. My last meaningful (ie. on purpose) contact with another human was a while ago. Which sucks because I have touch as a love language, so no touch = me not feeling loved......:sad:

The USA especially is a touched-starved culture. We're so worried aoubt lawsuits and appearing inappropriate that we sacrifice one of the most meaningful ways of human communication, and it some unfortunate complications to mental/emotional health. Im sure you all heard that babies can die if not given meaningful affection, no matter if their physical needs are being met, but what about adults?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## DeadMilkman (Jan 31, 2012)

Agree with everything CallSign said.

As an IxTJ, I'm about 50% moved and 50% appreciative of what's going on in the video. Obviously we shouldn't go around hugging complete strangers. Someone might have a mental disorder and snap on you if you touch them....never know what's going on with others. If I saw a bear standing in the middle of the street, I would be cautious...watch what other people did and how they and the bear reacted to each other. I would run through a few scenarios like "what if it's a trick and this guy's a terrorist about to detonate an IED"....not unrealistic.....but I wouldn't dwell on it for long. If my wife and kid are with me, I would probably encourage both of them to go give the bear a hug. It's probably even something I would do myself (dressing up as a bear) if someone wanted me to.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

My response might have also been my mood at the time. It tends to effect my reaction to stuff like this a lot.


----------



## Elmo (Jan 25, 2015)

Ryan said:


> I really have no emotional reaction do this. I could never hug a stranger, so the whole thing was a little off-putting to me. The end was expected.


What if it was the stranger trying to hug or actually hugging you? what would the emotional reaction actually? punch a hole in his eye socket?


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

I think it was to put an emphasis on initial judgments. You can see that they're all wary of the person in the suit until one person hugs him. People would as well be wary of the man with the handicap because of their initial judgment(s) of him. 
Otherwise, too emotional of a video for me.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

It's cute and it's a very thoughtful and well executed idea ^^
The only thing that bothers me is, that the music is too dramatic and loud. Something more chilled together with the original voices would have been more authentic ^^


----------



## BadassISTJ (Nov 10, 2013)

Having too much times? Social experiments? Getting more subscribers? Paying the rent?


----------

